# Strandberg 2018



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2018)

I didn't see anything besides a few posts about the Frankenbergs, the basses, and some made to measure stuff. 

Anyone know any new production models coming? Kind of itching to get a Boden 8. Also I haven't been keeping up with the custom work. Who does the custom work now? Are they outsourcing to Washburn etc?

I've been eyeing a Boden Original 8 but don't know if I want to jump on it or wait to see what's new for 2018.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 22, 2018)

We've got the Strandberg Salen coming out, a single cut teleberg.

Custom work is done in their own shop in Sweden, along with the Made to Measures. The Washburn factory closed down over a year ago.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2018)

StevenC said:


> We've got the Strandberg Salen coming out, a single cut teleberg.
> 
> Custom work is done in their own shop in Sweden, along with the Made to Measures. The Washburn factory closed down over a year ago.


 Thanks dude. I've been out of the loop on strandbergs. I just want to get a cheaper one before going full custom. Never tried the endurneck before. 

If anyone in ohio has a strandberg or knows where I can try one, please let me know!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Thanks dude. I've been out of the loop on strandbergs. I just want to get a cheaper one before going full custom. Never tried the endurneck before.
> 
> If anyone in ohio has a strandberg or knows where I can try one, please let me know!



Just order one from Stranberg... their production stuff has a 2 week satisfaction guarantee so if you don't get along with the neck you can return it. I was actually considering ordering a Prog but want to see what comes out at NAMM before dropping cash... especially since Gene Baker is talking about a USA built headless with a base price of $2500 using the new CSL Sophia trem system.

Also might want to update your account location


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Just order one from Stranberg... their production stuff has a 2 week satisfaction guarantee so if you don't get along with the neck you can return it. I was actually considering ordering a Prog but want to see what comes out at NAMM before dropping cash... especially since Gene Baker is talking about a USA built headless with a base price of $2500 using the new CSL Sophia trem system.
> 
> Also might want to update your account location



Yeah thanks for reminding me. Last thing I thought of after moving. 

I'm waiting to see what they have. I wonder if they'll have an 8 string with a term. That'd be perfect.


----------



## Curt (Jan 22, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Just order one from Stranberg... their production stuff has a 2 week satisfaction guarantee so if you don't get along with the neck you can return it. I was actually considering ordering a Prog but want to see what comes out at NAMM before dropping cash... especially since Gene Baker is talking about a USA built headless with a base price of $2500 using the new CSL Sophia trem system.
> 
> Also might want to update your account location


Base price of $2500? MIA? CSL Sophia trem? Oh, I don't need this kind of GAS right now. My poor, poor bank account.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 22, 2018)

Did baker say he was making a new design?
The ringmaster looks ok...but man is it expensive.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Did baker say he was making a new design?
> The ringmaster looks ok...but man is it expensive.


They're pretty much on par price wise with a M2M Strandberg. I've seen some go used for around 3K.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> They're pretty much on par price wise with a M2M Strandberg. I've seen some go used for around 3K.



I didn't think he had made that many of them. haven't seen one used.

I think it's super funny that one of tgp dad rock darlings is now all in building ergs though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> I didn't think he had made that many of them. haven't seen one used.
> 
> I think it's super funny that one of tgp dad rock darlings is now all in building ergs though.


he's been building them for a couple years but I think he's only made something like 10 so far. they're very nice looking though.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2018)

Saleen has been released.


----------



## stinkoman (Jan 23, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> Saleen has been released.


I hope they release a cheap version, I think it looks amazing.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks good. Hope for a 7-string version with trem, of course.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jan 23, 2018)

Full album here:
https://www.facebook.com/strandbergguitars/posts/1763544627023306


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 23, 2018)

ShadowsfeaR said:


>


----------



## Fathand (Jan 23, 2018)

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Full album here:
> https://www.facebook.com/strandbergguitars/posts/1763544627023306



I feel I'm looking at something dirty - and should look away.. but I can't.


----------



## laxu (Jan 23, 2018)

The teleish look is kinda cool but that bridge pickup just looks crap. Why not have a metal surrounding for it or extend the pickguard around it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2018)

Doesn't look that bad. 

The off the shelf control cover looks off, but everything else seems fine.


----------



## FitRocker33 (Jan 23, 2018)

That guitar shape doesn’t lend itself well to a tele pickup configuration in my opinion. I think an HSS config would be nicer


----------



## BigBossAF (Jan 23, 2018)

Kinda feels like the design on the "tele" vibe was going somewhere, put someone tumbled over the blueprints, exactly on top of that brigde pup. I'd go for one with a H-H or H-S-S config and a full chrome bridge or black to match the knobs. But sometimes you have to fail to suceed, maybe this will be improved in the future to something great xD


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2018)

ShadowsfeaR said:


>


I'm not generally into the Strandberg aesthetic, but that is snaaaaazzy.


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2018)

Upper horn reminds me of the Tx GTR





Edit: the whole top half actually.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 23, 2018)

Randy said:


> Upper horn reminds me of the Tx GTR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ehh the salen has a skinnier/pointier upper horn than the tx.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 23, 2018)

laxu said:


> The teleish look is kinda cool but that bridge pickup just looks crap. Why not have a metal surrounding for it or extend the pickguard around it?



Anderson has been doing that bridge route forever. It’s ok with me.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2018)

laxu said:


> The teleish look is kinda cool but that bridge pickup just looks crap. Why not have a metal surrounding for it or extend the pickguard around it?



Looks like people are going to have to buy the cool metal laxu-Hollowway after market fitment for it.  We'd make millions! (Or hopefully break even, lol))


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 24, 2018)

The direct mount bridge PU looks extra-strange. And that classic/old-fashioned look somehow doesn't make sense on a guitar designed with pure ergonomics in mind. I would have hoped that Strandberg gets even more progressive in terms of design and features, but you gotta do what you gotta do when it comes to growing market share, right?


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 24, 2018)

I don’t think Ola or Ed want another Varberg out there, and the tele resurgence has been impossible to ignore.

I’m also cynical enough to think 2017’s accumulation of promotional images featuring Yvette Young playing her Talman with a Boden on the stand behind her was a consideration, and imagine “Here’s a guitar to borrow for your upcoming tour - Please road-test it and give us your feedback” will be sly enough to result in the Talman staying at home in favor of keeping her travel costs down to two Strandbergs to be photographed each night.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2018)

still don't understand why people find the direct mount tele pup strange. anderson has been doing it for 30+ years.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

Having found some tele saddles to be way better sounding (when chasing classic tele tone) than others, I can't really view this as a tele or Talman competitor. It probably just looks like one.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeahhhhh I am going to pass on the Salen. I keep thinking it's a Boden and a Telecaster that were put into a microwave together.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2018)

narad said:


> Having found some tele saddles to be way better sounding (when chasing classic tele tone) than others, I can't really view this as a tele or Talman competitor. It probably just looks like one.



It would be great if Fender lost its mind and decided to do a fanned-fret Tele (with a headstock) or an Evertune Tele. I think either of those could work well with the Tele concept, and while they wouldn’t be huge sellers, they’d be a good way for Fender to make a splash. Fender needs some crazy dudes like the Ibanez Bass Workshop guys to pump out nutty stuff every once in a while.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> It would be great if Fender lost its mind and decided to do a fanned-fret Tele (with a headstock) or an Evertune Tele. I think either of those could work well with the Tele concept, and while they wouldn’t be huge sellers, they’d be a good way for Fender to make a splash. Fender needs some crazy dudes like the Ibanez Bass Workshop guys to pump out nutty stuff every once in a while.



Beats rehashing the same specs every year!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 24, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/strandbergguitars/posts/1764633176914451

Boden USA


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2018)

Seems like a good move, though I’ll complaint about the price a bit...


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Boden USA



Fool me once, shame on...shame on you. Ya, fool me, you can't get fooled again.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2018)

it seems like these are the same prices as the swedish custom shop. what's the appeal? murica?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 24, 2018)

narad said:


> Fool me once, shame on...shame on you. Ya, fool me, you can't get fooled again.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 24, 2018)

Well idc what comes out now. I just picked up a Strandberg custom off reverb. The Redrum one sold at MusicZoo a few years back!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> it seems like these are the same prices as the swedish custom shop. what's the appeal? murica?



It's pretty much the same thing as the Swedish shop, but without the expense of shipping the guitars internationally for Ola and co for US orders. If the new shop works out it wouldn't surprise me if they stop differentiating and just build orders based on where they are placed in the future, so there would just be a Boden Select line with configurable options built in one of the two shops 

That said I haven't heard of the company before and given the S7 debacle it would definitely be a wait and see for me...


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 24, 2018)

Desert Son Musical Instruments produces the Fano guitars. Really nice instruments, saw some of those at Thomann...


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

Lemonbaby said:


> Desert Son Musical Instruments produces the Fano guitars. Really nice instruments, saw some of those at Thomann...



Ok yeah Fano has a good rep so that is reassuring


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> It's pretty much the same thing as the Swedish shop, but without the expense of shipping the guitars internationally for Ola and co for US orders. If the new shop works out it wouldn't surprise me if they stop differentiating and just build orders based on where they are placed in the future, so there would just be a Boden Select line with configurable options built in one of the two shops
> 
> That said I haven't heard of the company before and given the S7 debacle it would definitely be a wait and see for me...



start a change.org 
just let ron thorn do it.


----------



## sezna (Jan 24, 2018)

marcwormjim said:


> I don’t think Ola or Ed want another Varberg out there, and the tele resurgence has been impossible to ignore.




What's so bad about the Varberg? They look cool...just bad sales?


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Jan 24, 2018)

all i really want is a custom strandy with a koa top. still to this day bummed i missed the koaberg run a while back. anyone know what happened with the wired guitarist varberg run from like...9 months ago? havent heard a thing about it. did they even go ahead with it?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2018)

littleredguitars2 said:


> all i really want is a custom strandy with a koa top. still to this day bummed i missed the koaberg run a while back. anyone know what happened with the wired guitarist varberg run from like...9 months ago? havent heard a thing about it. did they even go ahead with it?



no activity at all in that group. 9 months seems about right for all those varbergs though. maybe even more.
They were pricey. I dunno if they filled up.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm pretty sure I saw a Varberg with the specs of that run pop up used somewhere.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Jan 24, 2018)

the specs picked for that varberg run were HORRIBLE. i wouldnt be surprised if they never saw fruition. poplar burl tops with hideous burst options. ziricote fretboards which IMO are super distracting. some killer varbergs were made and shipped out to the japanese market which is a shame. would love to try one of them.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 24, 2018)

littleredguitars2 said:


> the specs picked for that varberg run were HORRIBLE. i wouldnt be surprised if they never saw fruition. poplar burl tops with hideous burst options. ziricote fretboards which IMO are super distracting. some killer varbergs were made and shipped out to the japanese market which is a shame. would love to try one of them.



They were truly terrible. I was interested in one until the specs were chosen, then I couldn't get out of there fast enough.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 24, 2018)

It's more a shame that the prices on the Varbergs in Japan are so high. If they were priced like every other Varberg ever made, I'd buy one. It's also a shame so few dealers in the rest of the world ordered Varbergs.

I was also interested in the Varberg run until the specs were announced. Tasteless Kiesel-esque crap.


----------



## jemfloral (Jan 24, 2018)

That Varberg run seemed very interesting at first... but as everyone else has commented, the specs chosen by the group were just atrocious. I can't remember seeing any of those guitars out there either. They definitely a bunch of stained-top varbergs for Japan though.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Ok yeah Fano has a good rep so that is reassuring



They're also like $3k though, so if these are in the $4.5-5.5k range...major "meh" from me. None of the aesthetics seem as good as the Swedish CS or JP bodens so far.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 24, 2018)

narad said:


> They're also like $3k though, so if these are in the $4.5-5.5k range...major "meh" from me. None of the aesthetics seem as good as the Swedish CS or JP bodens so far.


Youre probably thinking of the Alt De Facto fanos. The standards cap out at 2k


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Youre probably thinking of the Alt De Facto fanos. The standards cap out at 2k



I think that's more in line with what'd you get from them working in a US strandberg CS capacity though.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 25, 2018)

sezna said:


> What's so bad about the Varberg? They look cool...just bad sales?



I just get the impression Ed and Ola are stuck with the Varberg as a legacy model they can’t do much with. The closest the model ever came to making the leap from custom shop to (what I consider) production was the Washburn Paul Masvidal sig that was sandbagged by the Masvidal Boden, and Ola has previously implied the overhead of training and increased build labor is why Varberg production was never pursued at other price points. The Salen, on the other hand, seems to have been designed with mass-production in mind; and I take it to mean the Varberg will remain perpetually benched.

Here’s hoping the shape is considered for a bass line or something.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 25, 2018)

StevenC said:


> It's more a shame that the prices on the Varbergs in Japan are so high. If they were priced like every other Varberg ever made, I'd buy one. It's also a shame so few dealers in the rest of the world ordered Varbergs.



Yeah Varbergs are nearly 600k JPY, and there are so goddamn many of them floating around. I wonder how much they actually sell.

As for the Salen, I'm not much of a tele fan but the thing I hate most about them is how awkward the neck and frets feel. With proper Strandberg specs they'd likely be playable at least, but I definitely won't be buying one. I'll try one out when they show up here in a year or so.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Jan 25, 2018)

yeah i would gladly own a varberg if the pricey wasnt crazy. a local store had a used masvidal version for a while. not sure if he still has it but it played pretty nice. hated the fretmarkers and pickguard though. and i definitely prefer a fan fret. 

i ended up sending a message to the fb group about the status of the varberg run. it said it was hidden until the mod decided to respond. which hasnt happened. and probably wont.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 26, 2018)

i don't care what anyone says these are great and i'm buying one.







wasn't gonna do another anderson next year...but this will do.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 26, 2018)

diagrammatiks said:


> i don't care what anyone says these are great and i'm buying one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whatever makes you happy man! I'm still awaiting my first Strandberg. I've never owned one before


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## zerofocus (Jan 27, 2018)

Super happy to see Leda get a signature series, hope they’re available in Europe


----------



## zerofocus (Jan 27, 2018)

Super happy to see Leda get a signature series, hope they’re available in Europe


----------



## narad (Jan 27, 2018)

gunshow86de said:


>



I'm so into that. My M2M was also kind of sakura-themed, but I would have never been ballsy enough to suggest something like this and think they'd be able to pull it off. One of the rare instances of a tasteful popular top. 

And the neck is almost dead-on what I tried to do with my M2M, with pink ivory, but my neckwood was too light-brown and the pink ivory was too flesh-colored.

So I'm pretty happy about this! Of course, seems like the price is right there with Swedish CS anyway...


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 27, 2018)

That guitar is not cheap. I want it.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah, I love that Leda sig. But I'll have to add this next to the JEM777SP as guitars I will try to make on my budget by buying a cheap one and doing a crap load of decals and squinting, while using my imagination.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 28, 2018)

Only 60k less than CS. Jesus fuck guys even for J series that's expensive.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Jan 28, 2018)

to be fair, my old J series was probably the best one i've owned. totally killer instrument.


----------

